# Fake Bianchi frames sold on eBay?



## MMsRepBike

you're probably right.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Hello

I stumbled upon this listing
Carbon Fiber Road Bike Frames 50 55cm BSA Glossy UD Fork Seatpost Headset | eBay

Supposedly is a Bianchi Sempre frame, with no year and with a modest good price.

I think it is a fake frame, what do you guys think?


----------



## tsutaoka

your ebay post states a 2 year warranty; whereas Bianchi offers a 5 year. i'd say it's a fake


----------



## CliffordK

It is a sweet looking fake. But, I have to agree that it is a counterfeit.

The first question is whether the frame originated from Asia. I can't tell for sure, but I think the high end Bianchi carbon road frames are Italian made, and the cheap junk steel is Asian. 
I don't see a head tube badge on the E-Bay bike, but it should be on the Italian bikes.

You would think the Chinese graphics would be spot-on, but there are many minor differences.


*Italian Bianchi Sempre**E-Bay Bianchi Sempre*Head Tube BadgeNo Head Tube BadgeBlack Seat StaysGreen Seat StaysCarbon Monocoque script on top tubeCarbon Monocoque script on Seat StayBlack swoosh on seat tube ends 
before bottom, and decal near bottom 
of seat tubeBlack Swoosh to bottom of seat tube.Slender Seat StaysThick, Chunky Seat StaysRear Dropouts bolt to seat stays, and are hollowed.Rear Dropouts connected directly to seat stays 
without bolt, Chunky, not machined to form.Side of seat tube flat at seat stay/top tube junction.Bulge in seat tube at seat stay/top tube junction.Seat Post ClampWhere's the seat post clamp?

<tbody>

</tbody>
It does look like they do a good job with their counterfeiting, but some things like the bulge at the top of the seat tube is probably due to different construction techniques. Bianchi may make the frame as a single piece, while the counterfeit may start with a round seat tube, along with the other pieces, and wrap CF around the seat tube to hold it all together.

It would be interesting to see the two frames side-by-side.


----------



## tihsepa

China?
Fakes?

Say it aint so.


----------



## bruin11

Definitely a fake in the same vein as the Chinarello.


----------



## armstrong

bruin11 said:


> Definitely a fake in the same vein as the Chinarello.


You mean this is a Chianchi?


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Nice discovery CliffordK.

Anyways my new Via Nirone 7 is with me. Let's see how this Bianchi machines ride!


----------



## CliffordK

So, did you actually buy the frame even though you know that it is almost certainly a cheap forgery? Doing so only encourages them. I was thinking of reporting it to either E-Bay or Bianchi.


----------



## adjtogo

The only way you can be sure to get an authentic Bianchi frame, or any other bike, is to buy one from an authorized bike shop. I would never take a chance and buy a bike off of ebay or from an unknown source. That's too much money to spend for something fake.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

No, I didn't.

I stumbled on those listings when I ordered my Claris Via Nirone through my local LBS that is an authorized dealer. I caught my eye because the price was very low, and since I was only looking for a smaller frame that's what got me interested, but I didn't order.

I imagine those frame would crack just as easy as the Chinarello's, aside from encouraging to continue selling those counterfeit products you're also risking your life in the process of saving bucks.

Still I'm yet to ride a Carbon frame, I'm a little bit hesitant to buy sheets of paper glued together, but that still be a myth ingrained into my head.


----------



## adjtogo

GarzaAlfredo said:


> No, I didn't.
> 
> I stumbled on those listings when I ordered my Claris Via Nirone through my local LBS that is an authorized dealer. I caught my eye because the price was very low, and since I was only looking for a smaller frame that's what got me interested, but I didn't order.
> 
> I imagine those frame would crack just as easy as the Chinarello's, aside from encouraging to continue selling those counterfeit products you're also risking your life in the process of saving bucks.
> 
> Still I'm yet to ride a Carbon frame, I'm a little bit hesitant to buy sheets of paper glued together, but that still be a myth ingrained into my head.


I've given up on CF frames altogether. The last two I had developed cracks of CF failure enough where one bike was recalled. Enough is enough. I ride a 2014 Lynskey R255 with full Ultegra 6800. I got a 35% discount for paying cash during their Christmas sale, so I got an excellent price on an excellent bike. I love riding it too!


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Cool adjtogo, someday I'll get a Ti frame.
Care to show a pic of your bike?


----------



## adjtogo

Here's some pictures I just took. I keep the bike in my house in my bedroom. I live in hot and humid Florida. I don't dare keep it out in my storage shed.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Gorgeous bike.
I also store my bikes at my bedroom, an old Chro-Mo Schwinn Cimarron 1985 MTB frame converted to hybrid, my Moto Super Strada currently on sale, and my new beloved Via Nirone 7.

Congrats on that Lynskey, surely it is a joy to ride


----------



## merckxman

Fake Bianchi bikes started coming out of Asia in 2012 as mentioned here:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Photos that Hurt My Eyes


----------



## Cinelli 82220

^ That same shop is producing fake Cervelo, Pinarello, Colnago, and BMC frames.
He also shows some carbon shoe soles so he is likely making some kind of fake shoes as well.

In the Chinarello forum one poster said he is paying extra for the T1000 Toray fibre and hopes it will make his bike stiffer. LOLZ


----------



## plag

I was aware of this problem in golf clubs. But not aware it was this bad with bike parts.

I've been searching for parts online and noticed a lot of them come from china.


----------



## CliffordK

Some of the Chinese stuff is "real". Some not so much. Some things like bike lights are being sold direct either unbranded, or with Chinese brands. 

I went ahead and ordered my new 9 speed chains direct from China. I assume they are real Shimano, but could care less if they are authorized for sale in the USA as long as they fit, and connect the cranks to the wheels. They won't last forever anyway.

I suppose I don't mind buying Chinese merchandise from a Chinese vendor, rather than buying that same Chinese merchandise from an American who bought it from a Chinese vendor, then simply marked the price up.

There are some things that I do pay attention to the origin on including hand tools. And it makes me upset that companies like Craftsman who used to be 100% American made are now importing more and more of their tools with the Craftsman label.

Of course, none of this excuses obvious fakes and forgeries. Build up Chinese labels, brands, and marketing, rather than steeling other's brands.

Many of the companies have been importing Chinese and Taiwanese bikes and slapping their labels on them for years, including Bianchi (at least in the USA), and Trek. I suppose they can do anything they wish to degrade their image, but it still doesn't give the Chinese a right to do it without proper licensing.


----------



## wkipnis

Thank you for this- you are awesome. I am going to report this to ebay.


----------



## Mr645

Reply from the seller when asked about another Bianchi frame

"We can paint any color or pattern or name for you, just tell us what you want and we paint it for you. Please allow extra time for personal colors"


----------



## merckxman

Go for Chianchi


----------

